# Looking for a Catalina 270 detailed review



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

I am in the market for a 1990 or newer Catalina 270 or 28. I have found a very nice detailed review of the 28 on SailingMagazine.net Catalina 28 I also found the one for the Catalina 27 but not the 270. Anybody seen one or willing to write one up?

I have been in a 270 on hard about 3 years ago and thought it felt nice and spacious but all the cushions were at the owners house so I was unable to really get a feeling for the comfort. Is the v-berth functional for a 6'00" tall guy with a 5'4" wife. What about the aft cabin?

In talking with a couple brokers the general opinion is that the 270 feels a bit livelier sailing.

Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Take a look at C-30's as well. You will be surprised how much extra room that 3' will give you. 
When looking for our first boat, my wife and I decided (after looking at a number of boat brands) that a C-27 would be our best bet. We looked at a number of them, none of which really grabbed us. One day we just happened on a 30, fell in love with it and bought it the next day.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

I would but cost is the issue there. I am trying to get in under $25,000. My requirements are 1990 or newer with an open/sugarscoop transom and a minimum of 27. The 30 did not open up until 1994 with the MKIII and they seem to be running $40,000 plus.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

Does anyone on this forum even own a 270?


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

There's a ton of Catalina 27s and Catalina 30s in my area, but I've never seen a 270 or a 28 in person. I guess they either didn't sell well or they're still too new to have filtered down to the kind of riff-raff with which I associate.

I've looked at 270s online, though, and I like the cabin layout and sugar scoop -- also the chairs up on the stern rails.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I had a 94 270, faster than a 28 but no refrig & forepeak small for sleeping. Will point higher due to inboard shrouds but this makes for some acute sheet angles to the cabintop winches.


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

Jetexas said:


> There's a ton of Catalina 27s and Catalina 30s in my area, but I've never seen a 270 or a 28 in person. I guess they either didn't sell well or they're still too new to have filtered down to the kind of riff-raff with which I associate.


Riff raff that is what cracks me up about this site, diversity or rather the chasm between...all nice folk though don't get me wrong.


Jetexas said:


> I've looked at 270s online, though, and I like the cabin layout and sugar scoop -- also the chairs up on the stern rails.


That is the big appeal for my wife and I.

The dream score for us, we think, is a 270 with a trailer. I could launch it myself, pay the marina to pull it in the fall and then I could tow a short distance to a more economical winter storage. Spacious enough for the two of us for weekends at the marina. The base requirements of actual head, diesel, pedestal, easy access in/out of the water (sugar scoop). We like to play in the water with the grandkids, as well as by ourselves and fancy the idea of sitting on the transom sipping on wine while dipping our toes and taking in the sunset.

capttb- would adding jib sheet winches closer to the helm be a good idea? Do you have any other thoughts or comments about the 270? We will be at a marina on a midwest Missouri river reservoir with nice accomodations; showers, grill/pub, package store...so lack of a fridge is not a big deal. The idea is basically a small sleeping cabin on the lake that we get to sail.


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

Being a newbie here and still trying to figure out what boat to purchase this site offers a wide variety of opinons. Purchase price is the real decider? We looked at a Catalina 27 (1974) around 5k in good condition but the age scared us. Then we started looking a Albin Vega 27 (1969) 12.5k and were told that the age wasn't a problem because they are one of the best boats out there.
Go figure....man it's a tough decision!


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

About the only thing I can find is this review. I'm unsure how far I would trust a review on a site that's built to talk about that very boat, but something is better than nothing!

While you are deciding, don't throw out an alternative due to asking price. The NADA used boat pricing guide can give you a ballpark for what a reasonable asking price should be, but that isn't the price dealers will list. According to NADA a 1995 Catalina 270 without spinnaker but with the usual equipment should have an average retail price around $22K while a 1995 30MkIII should have an average retail listing of $32K. In this market you should be able to get well below these numbers in negotiations, especially if you are dealing with an owner rather than a broker.

One final bit of advice ... there is no substitute for personal experience. Find a possibility and at least take a test sail. Better yet, try it out overnight if they'll let you. And never buy without a survey -- you'll get a much better idea of the condition and it can give you leverage to lower the price when they find something that needs fixing.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

dacap06 said:


> While you are deciding, don't throw out an alternative due to asking price. The NADA used boat pricing guide can give you a ballpark for what a reasonable asking price should be, but that isn't the price dealers will list. According to NADA a 1995 Catalina 270 without spinnaker but with the usual equipment should have an average retail price around $22K while a 1995 30MkIII should have an average retail listing of $32K. In this market you should be able to get well below these numbers in negotiations, especially if you are dealing with an owner rather than a broker.


That brings up anther question...somewhere I believe on this site I read where someone was suggesting that if you are not embarrassed by your offer (somewhere just south of half the asking price) it is not low enough. Would anybody else agree with that?


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

dacap06 said:


> About the only thing I can find is this review. I'm unsure how far I would trust a review on a site that's built to talk about that very boat, but something is better than nothing!
> 
> While you are deciding, don't throw out an alternative due to asking price. The NADA used boat pricing guide can give you a ballpark for what a reasonable asking price should be, but that isn't the price dealers will list. According to NADA a 1995 Catalina 270 without spinnaker but with the usual equipment should have an average retail price around $22K while a 1995 30MkIII should have an average retail listing of $32K. In this market you should be able to get well below these numbers in negotiations, especially if you are dealing with an owner rather than a broker.
> 
> ...


Thank you...I actually looked at a 1980 Hughes 31...really nice boat.

Hughes 31 sailboat - Kingston Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Kingston Canada.

Is a Hughes what you sail?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Kalina, I know the local marketplace fairly well, and might be able to help you out. What is your budget, and what are your needs? 
As an aside, rather than continuing to hijack this thread, start a new one, "Help! Boat shopping on Great Lakes, Ontario"


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

mmazour said:


> That brings up anther question...somewhere I believe on this site I read where someone was suggesting that if you are not embarrassed by your offer (somewhere just south of half the asking price) it is not low enough. Would anybody else agree with that?


Depends. the price might be a bargain to begin with or it might be grossly overpriced. If it's a bargain, you might have to grab it quick at full asking price or you may lose it.


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

bljones said:


> Kalina, I know the local marketplace fairly well, and might be able to help you out. What is your budget, and what are your needs?
> As an aside, rather than continuing to hijack this thread, start a new one, "Help! Boat shopping on Great Lakes, Ontario"


Good idea....sorry for hijacking and I'll move on to a new post.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Kalina-Lona said:


> Thank you...I actually looked at a 1980 Hughes 31...really nice boat.
> 
> Is a Hughes what you sail?


Sorry, no. I sail an Islander 30 Bahama. They do look somewhat alike, don't they?

Tom


----------



## prskier17 (Jul 26, 2013)

I realize this thread is getting old... but I came across it looking for Catalina 270 info. I tried to send a PM to the original poster but I just joined sailnet and can't PM....

My wife and I are in the early research phase of purchasing our first sailboat. We have a 15 month old and another on the way so it will probably be 2 - 3 years... hopefully enough time to save enough for a decent family cruiser. We intend to sail and slip on Lake Pepin which is a very wide 22 mile stretch of the Mississippi river on the MN/WI border. We had been dreaming of something like a Beneteau 311 or a Catalina 30 or 320 but they are 45k-60k. I came across the Cataline 270 yesterday semi-locally looking on Craigslist of all places. It's a 1996 for around 25k. We have similar requirements as you: diesel, pedestal, sugar scoop. Did you eventually purchase a 270? If so, how do you like it? I crew with a local club and found out yesterday there is a 270 there so I'm hoping to find out who owns it and get a closer look. Anyway, if you have any thoughts or experience on the 270 or any other boat that fits the bill it'd be great to hear from you!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mmazour (May 23, 2000)

No I wound up buying a 1994 Precision 28. Very happy with it. See http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/97751-precision-28-a.html


----------



## prskier17 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the reply... I'll check it out.

Chris


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Sailboatdata lists beam onna 270 at 9.83' Ya know yer gonna need a pro w/a BIG trailer and an oversize permit, doncha??

just sayin'
Paul


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I am 9'2" wide with my 25 footer. You do need an oversize permit to move, but huge trailer? Eh... if it doesn't require a gooseneck or 5th wheel, it's a baby trailer. 

The 270 isn't impossible to do the same. Wouldn't want to do it often, but twice a year would be OK.

You don't get tricky moving the boats until they hit say 13 feet wide (escort vehicle etc necessary).


----------



## prskier17 (Jul 26, 2013)

deltaten said:


> Sailboatdata lists beam onna 270 at 9.83' Ya know yer gonna need a pro w/a BIG trailer and an oversize permit, doncha??
> 
> just sayin'
> Paul


Yep.... but I'm not planning to trailer unless it's a one-time delivery for a boat that's not already on the body of water I'm planning to rent a slip at. However.... the ability to put on a trailer and tow a very short distance for lower cost winter storage could be attractive but I would need to crunch the numbers. My current vehicle is rated to tow 7000 lbs max so I would definitely not use it to tow this boat unless it was only a mile or two. I do appreciate the insight though, thanks!


----------



## Meriachee (Aug 11, 2008)

A little late to the party (as usual). We have a 270, 1993, and trailer it. Lots of question on the net about doing this type of thing, and lots of replies from folk. 
Lots of Google engineers out there too. 
The 270, on a triple axle trailer with at least a 3/4ton diesel is just fine. Yes it's a wide load. Yes we have a mast raising system, and a removable breakaway battery box, and tongue extender, and it all works like a charm. 
The first versions did not.


----------



## Meriachee (Aug 11, 2008)

mmazour,

How did you make out with the 270? We have a Yahoo group Catalina270 and I'm sure you can find somebody there who owns one. Those of us who own 270s are relatively few and far between, and the reason these guys with the 27s and 28s know about us is that they only ever see the transom.

You should be able to find a 1995 or so model in the upper 20s, and probably add 5-8 with a decent trailer. My trailer was adequate, but that's all, and I've pretty much rebuilt it.

Cheers
Gary


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Meriachee said:


> mmazour,
> 
> How did you make out with the 270? We have a Yahoo group Catalina270 and I'm sure you can find somebody there who owns one. Those of us who own 270s are relatively few and far between, and the reason these guys with the 27s and 28s know about us is that they only ever see the transom.
> 
> ...


THe OP posted last summer that he bought a Precision 28.


----------



## Meriachee (Aug 11, 2008)

I suspected that it was commentary against old data. A year is a long time to be looking for a pocket cruiser.


----------

